# Costco Liquor store in Henderson (Las Vegas)



## BevL (May 1, 2011)

I think the Henderson Costco is the closest to the Grandview.  Does anybody know if they have a liquor store?  Being from Canada, that's quite a novelty for us.

I know about Lee's but have read that Costco has excellent prices on the basics. 

Getting down to the final few details about our daughter's wedding.  I have no idea how people plan a huge wedding, although maybe it's easier than having to consult about EVERYTHING and not getting decisions made.  Her fiance's mother is a great person but we are at opposite ends of the spectrum when it comes to organizing things so it's been a challenge -for her and me both, I'm sure.

Thanks all.  May 18th is the big day, we leave on the 14th.  Fern and Karen, if you see a woman on the local news going postal on about the 16th, could be me.

Bev


----------



## DaveNV (May 1, 2011)

Bev, all the Costco stores in Nevada sell liquor.  You'll find the same great pricing you find at home, except they sell booze, too.  In fact, the Kirkland Vodka is excellent, despite the "store brand."

Have a great wedding there!  We attended my neices wedding at Mandalay Bay last June.  It was really nice.

Dave


----------



## ricoba (May 2, 2011)

Bev,

If you don't want to go all the way up to Henderson for booze, there is a Lee's Discount Liquor Store, "almost" right across the street (LV Blvd) from the Grandview.  It's just a block or so north on the east side of the street.


----------



## BevL (May 2, 2011)

Thanks.  We will definitely be hitting Lee's for some stuff but will probably hit Costco for the basics.


----------



## Dori (May 2, 2011)

Bev, have a wonderful wedding! We will be in LV at the same time, staying at Grandview. We'll keep an eye out for you and the wedding party!

Dori


----------



## BevL (May 2, 2011)

Dori said:


> Bev, have a wonderful wedding! We will be in LV at the same time, staying at Grandview. We'll keep an eye out for you and the wedding party!
> 
> Dori



Hubby and I are at the Grandview, bride (our daughter) and groom at the HGVC FLamingo and our son and his girlfriend and groom's mom, stepdad and halfsister are all at the Marriott, two units.

Hope to see you there.  I'll be the woman who should wear a warning sign with her bathing suit running after a child who is obviously not mine - our two-year old grandson - down by the pool.

Thank you for your kind wishes.

Bev


----------



## Dori (May 3, 2011)

I'll be on the lookout! LOL

Dori


----------



## Karen G (May 4, 2011)

BevL said:


> May 18th is the big day, we leave on the 14th.  Fern and Karen, if you see a woman on the local news going postal on about the 16th, could be me.
> 
> Bev


Bev, glad you all made it safely here. The weather has been so nice the last few days.  Are the dates correct above? The wedding is on the 18th and you leave on the 14?


----------



## BevL (May 4, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Bev, glad you all made it safely here. The weather has been so nice the last few days.  Are the dates correct above? The wedding is on the 18th and you leave on the 14?



Yep, we leave a week from Saturday, the 14th, the wedding is on Wednesday, the 18th and we're home on the 21st.


----------



## Karen G (May 4, 2011)

BevL said:


> Yep, we leave a week from Saturday, the 14th, the wedding is on Wednesday, the 18th and we're home on the 21st.



Are you moving from the Grandview to another location? You're not leaving before the wedding are you?


----------



## DaveNV (May 4, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Are you moving from the Grandview to another location? You're not leaving before the wedding are you?



Karen, I think she leaves FOR the wedding on the 14th.  She's not there yet.

Dave


----------



## BevL (May 4, 2011)

I'm sorry, I see the confusion I've caused.  Yep, I'm still at home, leave for Vegas on the 14th, wedding on the 18th, home on the 21st.  I probably should have said I'm coming there on the 14th, not leaving on the 14th - Canadian thing maybe - LOL!!

Sorry about that.

Bev


----------



## Karen G (May 4, 2011)

OK, now I get it. Thanks!


----------



## pedro47 (May 5, 2011)

Wishing you a wonderful wedding day.


----------



## Dori (May 5, 2011)

We both check in on the same day. When we are trapped in the lineup for pakring passes and are given an invite to "join them for breakfast/lunch to hear about the resort", we'll shout "NO,NO!" to each other!  :hysterical: 

Dori


----------

